# Bored At Work... Blow Vapor Into Stuff...



## Smokyg (4/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## crack2483 (4/4/14)

Pretty cool, but you must've been bloody bored

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (4/4/14)

is this what you get paid to do at work @Smokyg 

awesome vid none the less bro

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## devdev (4/4/14)

LOL!

Nice clouds there @Smokyg, you are earning your nick name for sure

What rig are you running on the Igo?


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

Amazing - enjoyable way to do experiments!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg (4/4/14)

devdev said:


> LOL!
> 
> Nice clouds there @Smokyg, you are earning your nick name for sure
> 
> What rig are you running on the Igo?


Haha! Thanks man, Igo-l on a nemi, actually have a simple 5 wrap 28g 2mm and the wraps are spaced so not a micro coil.. Was a experiment coil and deemed to be more successful than anticipated..


----------



## Smokyg (4/4/14)

Riaz said:


> is this what you get paid to do at work @Smokyg
> 
> awesome vid none the less bro


Pretty much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (4/4/14)

Can you send pics please @Smokyg 

I need to rig my drippers with some serious cloud production for Vapemeet group Cloud pic tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokyg (4/4/14)

devdev said:


> Can you send pics please @Smokyg
> 
> I need to rig my drippers with some serious cloud production for Vapemeet group Cloud pic tomorrow


Sure thing, if you bring kanthal ill wrap you a boss cloud chasing coil  What dripper are you running?


----------



## devdev (4/4/14)

Lol, I will be bringing my portable coil assembling kit, but I was hoping to rig the dripper tonight and get it up and running before then.

Got an IgoL, ERA, and the IGOw3


----------



## Smokyg (4/4/14)

Nothing special really... Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (4/4/14)

devdev said:


> Lol, I will be bringing my portable coil assembling kit, but I was hoping to rig the dripper tonight and get it up and running before then.
> 
> Got an IgoL, ERA, and the IGOw3


Im getting my w3 tomorrow. Im more of a "street" coiler, using bits of other wire and stuff to wrap coils on, its not just about building the coil, its about having fun while doing it and using weird things to wrap with.. Lol... Youll see tomorrow..


----------



## devdev (4/4/14)

@Smokyg LOL! I like the idea of free-style impressionist coiling.

I am working on my rabbit coil, but it hasn't worked out well. I will bring you some pypie so you can try RipTrippers Inception coil when you get a chance


----------



## Smokyg (4/4/14)

devdev said:


> @Smokyg LOL! I like the idea of free-style impressionist coiling.
> 
> I am working on my rabbit coil, but it hasn't worked out well. I will bring you some pypie so you can try RipTrippers Inception coil when you get a chance



Haha, thanks, its awesome. 

That would be great! Ill have to ask VK to bring more kanthal with...  I use more kanthal than i use juice...


----------



## Smokyg (4/4/14)

devdev said:


> @Smokyg LOL! I like the idea of free-style impressionist coiling.
> 
> I am working on my rabbit coil, but it hasn't worked out well. I will bring you some pypie so you can try RipTrippers Inception coil when you get a chance


What is the rabbit coil if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## devdev (4/4/14)

http://www.rgbstock.com/cache1nvr0y/users/m/ma/macieklew/300/mf91Cea.jpg

http://images.folksy.com/aXRlbXMvMjY4MDc3LzIwMTMwMzA1LzExNDI4NDgwMTI4-N/main

LOL


----------



## Smokyg (4/4/14)

devdev said:


> http://www.rgbstock.com/cache1nvr0y/users/m/ma/macieklew/300/mf91Cea.jpg
> 
> http://images.folksy.com/aXRlbXMvMjY4MDc3LzIwMTMwMzA1LzExNDI4NDgwMTI4-N/main
> 
> LOL


Hahahahaha! We will have to design a huge 220V group vaping machine to put that into..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/14)

That was the best video ever! I need a clear tank to do that in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/4/14)

An absolutely awesome video...and just think, no stinky smell to accompany all that vapour. Interestingly, the Reo Modmaster also prefers doing his Reomizer coils that way, he can't be bothered with the trouble of a micro coil. And no cotton for him, just silica - 3 mm (I think) silica doubled and wrapped your way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (4/4/14)

Matthee said:


> An absolutely awesome video...and just think, no stinky smell to accompany all that vapour. Interestingly, the Reo Modmaster also prefers doing his Reomizer coils that way, he can't be bothered with the trouble of a micro coil. And no cotton for him, just silica - 3 mm (I think) silica doubled and wrapped your way.


Usually i put quite some time into my coils perfecting them, but this was a small leftover piece that was lying on my desk and i decided ti mess around.. Lol. I am a full cotton junkie!! Easy to replace and a billion times easier to get into a coil..


----------



## Andre (4/4/14)

Yes, I have mentioned it before...coiling becomes addictive by itself and one gets withdrawal systems if you do not build a coil every now and then. Probably because it takes your mind away from all the usual dreary stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (4/4/14)

Smokyg said:


> Haha! Thanks man, Igo-l on a nemi, actually have a simple 5 wrap 28g 2mm and the wraps are spaced so not a micro coil.. Was a experiment coil and deemed to be more successful than anticipated..



Interesting.. I'm going to try something similar in the Kayfun later, after I get through about 4ml of Amaretto first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/14)

Lovely video @Smokyg !
I liked the background music

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (7/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Yes, I have mentioned it before...coiling becomes addictive by itself and one gets withdrawal systems if you do not build a coil every now and then. Probably because it takes your mind away from all the usual dreary stuff.


Most definitely! Will need to buy more that 5m of kanthal from now on..


----------

